# Electrical question



## Dove (Aug 1, 2019)

1996 Fleetwood Prowler 5th wheel. All is stock save one thing the previous owner changed and that was the 3 way (ac/dc/propane) refrig to an all ac fridge. According to the wiring diagram there are 3 general purpose plug-ins that come after the fridge receptical in the daisy chain of wiring. Here's the kicker, those 3 plug-ins test out that they have power, test out that they are wired correctly, but they put out no voltage. 
Would love some imput on this, my thought is that the fridge now being all ac, is hogging the voltage so those last 3 plug-ins have none. Any ideas? thoughts? solutions?
Everything else works, and the batteries and converter are functioning properly.
Thanks in advance
Dove


----------



## Grub54891 (Aug 2, 2019)

What are you testing the non working outlets with? If they show power the should work.


----------



## Dove (Aug 3, 2019)

Grub54891 said:


> What are you testing the non working outlets with? If they show power the should work.


Grub,
they were tested with one of those electrician testers that you hold to the plug and if it trills at you with flashing red lights it has power. I also have a plug in tester with indicator lights that you plug in and it tells you if it wired up correctly or not. Then lastly, it was tested with a volt meter. In the plug-ins that are working I get 120 volts. In these I get squat. 0 nada nill.


----------



## KatieWebber (Sep 23, 2019)

Dove said:


> Grub,
> they were tested with one of those electrician testers that you hold to the plug and if it trills at you with flashing red lights it has power. I also have a plug in tester with indicator lights that you plug in and it tells you if it wired up correctly or not. Then lastly, it was tested with a volt meter. In the plug-ins that are working I get 120 volts. In these I get squat. 0 nada nill.


It`s really amazing!


----------



## Grub54891 (Oct 12, 2019)

the only possible thing I can think of is they are not wired correctly, as in reversed polarity or grounds, or the neutrals are not terminated correctly. There is really no way that one appliance can hog the electricity. It the circuit is overloaded, it'll trip the breaker.  Sounds like someone messed it up good. Best call an electrician in your area.


----------



## cmath1223 (Oct 12, 2019)

Grub is correct; the receptacles are not wired correctly if they are in-line with the recep that does give 120 volts.  Like he said, look for loose wires inside of the outlets!

good luck!


----------



## Cavie (Feb 9, 2020)

Where are these outlets located???


----------

